# FreeBSD Router



## NolValue (Nov 6, 2018)

So, my ISP uses a Coaxial Cable Modem/Router combo. Said combo costs me $20 a month, which does not make me happy considering I've had it for multiple years now. Would it be possible for me to use a FreeBSD setup somehow instead of said combo? Or would I still have to use some form of Docsis 3.0 modem that supports my internet speeds?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2018)

NolValue said:


> Or would I still have to use some form of Docsis 3.0 modem that supports my internet speeds?


You will always require some sort of modem that's capable of understanding DOCSIS.


----------



## NolValue (Nov 6, 2018)

Ah, darn.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2018)

Even if you managed to find an internal card for it it is likely your ISP will not support it. So if you have any connectivity issues that's the first thing they're going to blame, regardless if the issue is actually caused by that card or not.

That said, my DOCSIS cable modem/router (Ziggo) is capable of a "bridge" mode, this basically bypasses the router part and will give you your external address directly on the ethernet interface. That interface is connected to a FreeBSD firewall, the FreeBSD firewall does all my DHCP, DNS, port forwarding etc.


----------



## al mello (Nov 6, 2018)

NolValue said:


> So, my ISP uses a Coaxial Cable Modem/Router combo. Said combo costs me $20 a month



Did you try eBay? I got one for my son and another for me to use with our ISPs. Be aware that BYOM isn't supported by the ISPs. Also make sure there are people using whatever you plan to buy with the same ISP without issues. dslreports could be a good place to research.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Even if you managed to find an internal card for it it is likely your ISP will not support it.


I used to own my own modem but when high speed, 100Mbs came to town and made it unusable, our ISP started handing out modems for free so I didn't buy another one. So it might be worth asking if it's OK to buy and use your own modem. Some ISPs even have a list of modems they approve of but, of course, most ISPs aren't too friendly about it.

fwiw, my ISP is Spectrum (Charter).


----------



## ikbendeman (Nov 6, 2018)

He's right. They will blame your hardware first thing, even if it's obviously not, partially because it's easier for them to do diagnostics remotely on their own hardware (though they should be able to see signal levels, etc. remotely). If you can't bring your own hardware (you might have missed your window for that), see if it's possible to exchange it for a standalone modem rather than a combined unit, as the gateway/modem combos are 1) a security nightmare (everyone who's ever worked for a cable company knows a few ways in) 2) they're slow and bloated. You can then, hopefully, build or install your own gateway.


----------



## ameliagomes (Nov 13, 2018)

There are lots of router in the market which provide us with the best performance for a different purpose. If you a game lover. You can surely choose the best router for gaming. These routers provide the best network speed. you can try it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 13, 2018)

I recently queried the Thinkpad folks about the best possible solution to turning one of my T61 into a FreeBSD router/firewall and this was their recommendation:

https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-ExpressCard-Gigabit-Ethernet-Network/dp/B003N3G1BI/

I ran `dmesg` to see if the slot is even listed, but "drivers" was the first thing to enter my mind upon seeing it. Then again, it appears someone got it working with pfSense.

Spectrum denied there even being an address to Admin their cable modems through a browser. I found it anyway but it seemed there was a "password of the day" needed to get into it.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 14, 2018)

I am not sure I agree. What is the networking chipset? It looks like Realtek and they blow chunks.
But truth is your not going to find anything conventional.
My spin would be a Mini-PCIe ethernet adapter. You would need to site (aka hacksaw) the second jack.
Maybe there is a spot from the modem jack..
It would gain you an Intel ethernet interface.
https://globalamericaninc.com/commell-mpx-574d.html

There is also a dual Intel version and Syba sells a realtek one:
https://www.amazon.com/Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller-1000Mbps-RTL8168C/dp/B00B524102

But yea that whitelist might slap you in the boo boo for that idea. Maybe ask Big Blue if they allow you to do that. Pretty please.
Them them you'r wise to their FCC excuse.
Gosh you want to use that slot for wired networking. How un-blue of you. We know whats best for you.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 14, 2018)

You could also use a switch and VLAN the WAN interface to the onboard NIC instead of adding a CardBus NIC.


----------

